
Our 1 week side project is a Best New App on the Mac Appstore - what now? - husky
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quickcast/id710575188
======
scosman
Treat it like any business: if you are passionate and willing to spend the
next year+ of your life building it then jump in, but except a long hard
journey to get customers.

If you just want to capitalize on being featured, that will be likely end
before you can take advantage.

------
husky
How do we captitalize on this - we are getting 1500 downloads a day as a free
app - what's the best way forwards - anyone with experience?

~~~
austenallred
It sounds like freemium is the best way to monetize this (although 1500
downloads a day isn't an absurd amount based on the numbers I've heard).

Some ideas:

* Charge for >3 minutes

* Cap number of screencasts on the "free" tier (charge for >x screencasts)

* Watermark/intro is free, without is paid

* Hosted for a fee

~~~
rickhanlonii
I love the app, and I want OP to know that that a watermark is a deal breaker
for me.

Without a watermark, I have things I can use this app for. While using it, if
I like it and want the premium features then I'll upgrade. With a watermark, I
won't use this, and I won't ever upgrade.

There are some great ideas in the thread; watermarking is not one of them.

~~~
husky
The other ideas are close to what we are thinking - don't worry watermark is
not going to be introduced

------
arikrak
Add pause functionality. At least that's what I was looking for when I
downloaded it a while ago, but it didn't have it.

~~~
husky
Part of the fun and beauty of it though I think is that you can't stop - you
are on a rolling train therefore under pressure to get it right in one take =
it's kind of exciting that way ;-)

------
jasonlotito
Just goes to show you that even if it's provided free by default as apart of
the OS, you can still create something does one specific thing, even if it
does less. The iOS-ification of apps: just do one thing.

~~~
josephjrobison
Is there a free screen recording version that comes with OS X?

~~~
newhouseb
Yep, the version of Quicktime that ships with OS X nowadays has simple screen
recording.

------
finkyfeke
Why is a screencast app rated 12+ for profanity/violence?

~~~
husky
Cause people can upload Videos of whatever -it's a standard app store thing

------
thedevguy
Reach out to your customers and ask them. Follow the lean process to flesh out
when/why people will pay for it.

------
JohnHammersley
I'd ask your current users why they downloaded it and what they'd most like to
see next.

If you get anything back that inspires you into thinking it could become a
business, great - there's a plan.

If nothing inspires you, and you've had a fair number of responses, probably
worth moving onto something else.

------
pranavpiyush
This would be awesome for customer service reps who want to see exactly what
the user is seeing. Main issue with current tools (remote viewing apps) is
that they are often too slow and unreliable.

~~~
pranavpiyush
One app that I have used in the past is Screenflow. Has a lot more
functionality naturally, but is also expensive.

~~~
josephjrobison
I've been using Screenflow and it's good, but the huge watermark on the demo
version is annoying, although the do let you record unlimited time.

------
jbrooksuk
Perhaps offer plans for longer recordings?

~~~
ithinkso
This violates core idea of the app, I think.

------
murali44
Next step, charge money for something and see what happens.

~~~
murali44
You don't actually need to build an features yet. Create a pricing page, list
out a simple set of features, put a buy button and see how many people click
on it. Test with a different set of features and different price points.

~~~
husky
Yes we have been putting this together - is a really good idea to see if
anyone cares about online features..

------
adamnemecek
Out of curiosity, how (or did you even) promote it?

~~~
husky
No - we were lucky and just got featured - that's kind of why I know it's a
chance I don't know if I'll get again and want advice to make the most of it.

------
sitkack
So if I don't "publish" I lose my screencast? That seems pretty lame. Also, as
much of a CC fan as I am, why do you force people to license their screencasts
under CC?

~~~
husky
yeah 1.1 has now gone live - we have altered this - we will look at the
licence as well

~~~
sitkack
Cool. Thanks. If you want to differentiate yourself over what quicktime
already provides, I would add in some basic titling, pointer highlighting and
region zooming.

------
johnrob
Write code and talk to users.

------
benwerd
Maybe charge for team / project use?

~~~
husky
Yes it's definitely one we are looking at - would make a lot of sense I think

------
stefan_kendall
In app purchase. Build out some premium feature and charge for it. You have
the install base.

Unlike up-front sales, in-app purchases pay out as a function of your install
base over time, instead of purely just the sales numbers.

That said, 1500/day isn't all that much, but you can make a good bit of money
with the right up-sells.

